# Flounder run is slowing down



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

The flounder run is winding down, but there are still a few big girls around. Gigging has been a grind the last few days, but improved dramatically tonight with ideal weather conditions. Hopefully the fish will stay around for a few more weeks, but the days are numbered, especially with a very strong cold front with WNW winds expected on Thursday-Friday.

*12/8/2018*
I had the Jeremy W. group of 2 onboard tonight. Conditions were horrible, with NW wind at 20-35mph and cold temps. We struggled to find any clear water, and ended up with just one 23" flounder by 10:30pm.

*12/9/2018*
I had the Kevin D. group of 5 onboard tonight. Conditions were fair, with North wind at 10 mph, low tide levels, and cold temps in the mid-40's. We got a good, start gigging 5 big fish in the first 30 minutes. After that, the action dropped off and we had to cover a bunch of ground to find the remaining fish. The fish numbers on the flats are dwindling, and unfortunately the run looks like it may be ending soon. We ended with 7 flounder plus 2 sheepshead and 2 black drum by 10:30pm. The flounder were big, with the largest tonight at 26" weighing 7 pounds.

*12/10/2018*
I had repeat customer Danny H. group of 3 onboard tonight. Conditions were perfect, with dead calm winds, low tide levels, cold temps in the mid-40's, and ultra-clear water. We made quick work of our flounder limit, getting 6 big flounder in 1 hour. After that, we went chasing drum and sheepshead. The guys had a little trouble hitting the fast moving drum, but eventually they got the hang of it. We ended with a 6 flounder limit, 8 black drum, 4 sheepshead, and 2 pompano. The flounder were all big tonight, with the smallest at 21", and the largest at 26.5" weighing 7 pounds.

*Upcoming open dates:
December: completely booked
January: 1, 3-7, 9, 11-19, 21-24, 26-31
February: 1-8, 10-15, 17-28
March: 1-5, 8-29, 31
April: 1-20, 22-25, 27-30*

Price: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
 nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*12/11 - Big flounder in deteriorating conditions*

*12/11/2018*
I had longtime customer Bill K. group of 3 onboard tonight. Conditions were marginal, with dead-calm winds turning South at 15mph shortly after dark, and low tide level that was rising fast. The hard incoming tide and increasing winds made for lots of dirty water and tough gigging conditions. We really had to grind for our fish, covering lots of ground and working through lots of dirty water. We ended with a 6 flounder limit plus 3 sheepshead and 1 black drum by 9:30pm. The flounder were big, with the smallest at 21", and the largest at 27" weighing 8 pounds, making it the second largest fish this year.

*Upcoming open dates:
December: completely booked
January: 1, 3, 4, 6, 7, 9, 11-19, 21-24, 26-31
February: 1-8, 10-15, 17-28
March: 1-5, 8-29, 31
April: 1-20, 22-25, 27-30*

Price: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
 nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Great report! Have never heard of someone gigging a pompano!


----------

